# HELP! internet connection lost while playing games



## GatorBait (Mar 19, 2007)

it doesnt happen to one particular game but i play Americas Army for the most part, i have tried everything, contacting Norton to my internet provider, and gateway. I cant figure it out. i have turned my firewall off and my antivirus. I dont know what to do. one minute im playing then i notice my whole pc starts to lag and the game starts to lagg out and then my internet goes completely down. i then am forced to restart my comp, and the cycle occurs all over again. PLEASE HELP ME!!!! any input would be greatly apreaciated, im about to throw my comp out the window! 

Jay,


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

Is your intent is it wireless or direct to the modem?


----------



## GatorBait (Mar 19, 2007)

Its directly connected to my laptop via ethernet cable )


----------



## imBLINd (Mar 22, 2007)

ouch...
if it was wireless, maybe it would be a connection issue....

but since its a cable,
1. make sure the cable isnt loose or anything
2. port forward your game? maybe static IP would help.


----------



## GatorBait (Mar 19, 2007)

i already forwarded all my ports. and i have a dynamic ip. i noticed for some reason if i connect to the game for a long period of time withouth accessing any server i still get this sort of lag stuttering type of thing which usually means im gunna lose my internet, but then after its done im able to connect to servers without a problem, it wierd. i thought it was a program called verclsid.exe that people were having trouble with, but im not sure.


----------



## Finito (May 10, 2008)

Hey *********,

Have you ever found any solution?
Since im experiencing the same problem.

thanks


----------



## GatorBait (Mar 19, 2007)

actually i think i have i think it may be an overheating issue that was causing this.......


----------

